# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال درمورد انتخاب رشته

## masood2013

سلام به همه دوستان، 2 تا سوال تو ذهنم بود، خواستم نظر شما اساتید رو هم بدونم، البته همه سوالام در مورد رشته پزشکیه و نه رشته دیگه:

اول اینکه نیم سال دوم چه خوبی ها و چه بد هایی داره؟ شما کدوم رو انتخاب می کنین: نیم سال دوم یه دانشگاه نسبتا خوب یا نیم سال اول یه دانشگاهی که سطحش یکم پایین تر از دانشگاه اولیه است؟ کلا توصیه می کنین نیم سال دوم رو یا نه؟

دوم اینکه برای یه نفر که اهل استان آ.غ. هست، دانشگاه تبریز رو بزنه بهتره یا دانشگاه ایران؟ (در صورتی که هر 2 شون شانس قبولیش 100 در 100 باشه) چقدر با هم تفاوت دارن این 2 دانشگاه؟ چه از لحاظ علمی و چه از لحاظ جو و ....

اگه نظراتتون رو بگین ممنون میشم.  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## last shot

سوال اول شما:
من خودم دانشگاه برتر رو انتخاب میکنم به شرطی که با دانشگاه مهرماهی  تفاوت اساسی داشته باشه چرا؟چون اگه تفاوت کم و به عبارتی ناچیز باشه با این انتخاب از امتحان تخصص هم عقب میفتم .

----------


## masood2013

اساتید نظر نمیدن؟  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## artim

> اساتید نظر نمیدن؟



ترم اول بهتره تا ترم دوم
مزیت نیمسال دوم اینه کمی رتبه بالاتر برمیذاره کمی ها همین مزیت دیگه ای نداره
سوال دوم تبریز بهتره سطح تبریز بال و خوبه نیاز نداره اینهمه مسافت طی کنه

----------

